# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Police testing

## orton4

does any one know if getting a job as a police officer during the drug testing do they test for steroids ?

----------


## quarry206

it all depends in what state.. some do some don't... some band them don't test for them... what state do u live...

----------


## system admin

some do and also polygraph for it  :Frown:  Bullshit if you ask me.

bc

----------


## sooners04

Normally the polygraph question will be about illegal drugs. "Have you ever taken an illegal drug". Most people have done marijuana so the answer would be yes and tell them you smoked pot in highschool or whenever. That clears that question out. No department will not hire you because you smoked some pot in highschool or college, just as long as your not an avid user.

----------


## boxingbean

hahah bro....shoot for arizona...sheriff joe arpaio smokes crack...and got caught...and still is up for re instatement ahhaha my state..oh and el mirage is corrupt..under investigation and no officials...do it up

----------


## cmax

Law enforcement typically tests and may run polygraphs for narcotic type drugs. Traditionally they did not test or ask questions about anabolic steroids .

However, steroid use among law enforcement is extremely high right now and many police officers are taking steroids to help them stay stronger than everyone else. So some police departments have started cracking down and are testing for steroid use, while others tend to be sympathetic towards steroids and even see them as tools of the trade. IE: An officer on steroids may be able to wrestle someone to the ground easier than one not taking steroids.

So there is a risk out there that they will test or ask you about steroid use.

----------


## Slowhand

i'd worry more about the polygraph than the drug tests

----------


## crash187ct

i do know the NC state highway patrol specifically ask about steroid use

----------


## vermin

Funny thing - the US SOCOM Diet/Nutrition FM published for Special Operatives suggests "HRT" as Ops age - they suggest that total test should be 1000+ for Ops.

Mixed messages, anyone??????

----------


## guest589745

I dunno but i have seen some huge bodyuilder status cops around my area.

----------


## HORSE~

They dont test for aas in the city I live in 

Atleast not for new member's to the force

But I'm sure that can very from city to city

----------


## D-Money

> Funny thing - the US SOCOM Diet/Nutrition FM published for Special Operatives suggests "HRT" as Ops age - they suggest that total test should be 1000+ for Ops.
> 
> Mixed messages, anyone??????


Thats really interesting. I don't think thats a bad idea at all. I think there are plenty of people in law enforcement on aas, and I think a lot of departments look the other way. I'd say 99% of jobs in general (including law enforcement)don't test for aas, there simply mostly concerened with rec drugs. Matter of fact, I don't know a department in my state that tests for aas. Ronnie Coleman was a police officer for years, although he claims to have never taken them  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . I have a lot of repect for ronnie, and I don't see anything wrong with it, as long as there treating people fairly and doing what us taxpayers pay them to do. A lot of people see it as a double standard. But I say which would you rather call when your car gets stolen, a fat a** or a guy that looks like ronnie?

----------


## sooners04

Probably don't test for AAS, and as long as you haven't used in the past year you'll be fine on the polygraph.

----------


## much_muscles99

I try to get on in Houston, Tx. and thay told me i had to be clean for 5yrs

----------


## juicehoe

i dont think they do a drug test for it in florida. But they do polygraph and ask about drug use. I know a few guys who were on AS before they got the job and had no problems. Also i know a lot MORE cops on AS right now. I live by all the big HRT clinics and police were getting in trouble for taking it without reporting it to their superior. As for the poly:
http://antipolygraph.org/
http://www.police-test.net/

----------


## system admin

nice post Hoe  :Smilie: 

bc

----------


## Motobro

My experience has been that some departments want to know how many cycles you have done and if you have done more than say 3, they wont take you. But How will they Know? Will you tell the poly guy, your background investigator? the doctor that does your medical test? If you are a big giant muscle bound guy....it will raise some suspicion and that area may be investigated more extensively by your background guy. I say may, because most background people are lazy and all they want to do is bang out your report so they can get paid. I think that as it is mentioned in other threads that most cities use a standard panel test that only tests for thc, opiates and amphetamines, because to do otherwise gets very costly and if you get that far in the process they have decided that you are not using any illegal drugs anyway. Yes steroids are illegal drugs. However if you have a prescription for your testosterone its legal, funny how that works. Anyway the whole steroid thing boils down to liability for the PD. If they hire guys to carry guns around that are takin 5oo mgs of test or 50mgs of dbol they have a liability problem. You have probably worked very hard to get where you are at, dont f*** it up know wait untill after you get hired, have passed FTO and your probation period! GOOD LUCK

----------


## cfiler

They test for rec drugs, but not aas in my city. Better safe than sorry though, I'd try and make sure you are clean for whenever the test could be. Or atleast have a bottle of PP or something legal that you could say is causing the raised test.

----------


## MMA

these questions come up so often, i wonder if half the board is cops  :Smilie:  just remember, AR has a "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" Policy for Law Enforcement  :Smilie: 

just be careful about giving/recieving blanket advice - every municipality has its own seperate policy.

----------


## system admin

good post MMA

Bc

----------


## *Admin*

Interesting information...

----------


## frank2738

i know new york doesnt test for steroids . and as far as the polygraphs go...ha! everyone i know lied their asses off and still got the job. buy the book on how to beat a polygraph. it works. and never...and i mean never...tell the truth. when i was 20yrs. old i told the truth about smoking pot to my nypd investigator. i told him i smoked one joint and they turned me down. i'd be retiring in 4 years if i would of lied. but in the end, i was better off not getting that job. hell, turned them down 5 years after that incident anyway.

----------


## BigUno

in canada here they cant really test for aas cuz alot of other products contain trace amounts of aas. so whose to say u didnt take something else that contained it.

----------


## Posideon

Every municipality does not have a different policy, each state does and it all has to do with what level they classify steroids to be.

----------


## Parks1003

My best advice is to try something off a website called perfect urine. I have buddies that have ordered stuff and passed no problem, and they said it was totally legit and easy. I am about to have a pass a test, and going to try the same thing. I will post back and let you know how things go. Good luck to you too.

----------


## longtom74

Anybody know the policies for LE jobs For the BIG G

----------


## worldpower

does any one know if Chicago police or any other city in Illinois test for AAS?

----------


## Buschlightcan

> does any one know if Chicago police or any other city in Illinois test for AAS?


I to would very much like to know the answer to this question. Also do they do urine tests or blood test. If blood would the cleansing products still work.

----------


## worldpower

> I to would very much like to know the answer to this question. Also do they do urine tests or blood test. If blood would the cleansing products still work.


They do urine test, but I heard some stations are starting to do 
hair tests,I think Chicago is one of them but i have no idea if steroids are detected in the hair,i read about the company doing hair tests and it seems like its really easy to pass it if you put some kind of special shampoo on.

----------


## Jason865

> Law enforcement typically tests and may run polygraphs for narcotic type drugs. Traditionally they did not test or ask questions about anabolic steroids .
> 
> However, steroid use among law enforcement is extremely high right now and many police officers are taking steroids to help them stay stronger than everyone else. So some police departments have started cracking down and are testing for steroid use, while others tend to be sympathetic towards steroids and even see them as tools of the trade. IE: An officer on steroids may be able to wrestle someone to the ground easier than one not taking steroids.
> 
> So there is a risk out there that they will test or ask you about steroid use.


Most if not all Police departments have been asking about steroid use and sales on the polygraph test since the late 1980s', you will also be askes about narcotics in detail.

----------


## jamesk9

What is PP? what are some leagl drugs that could give a false positive test that you could keep on hand? Everytime I get tested (several times a year in texas) they have to give you a sheet stating what they are testing for. I believe 99.9% of the time it has been for THC. Would rather play it safe anyway.

----------


## cfiler

In my city, they do test for aas and rec drugs. For the RCMP, I belive they only do a poly and ask about illegal drugs, and do a rec drug test.

----------


## StevePJC

> I to would very much like to know the answer to this question. Also do they do urine tests or blood test. If blood would the cleansing products still work.



According to a friend of mine who is an officer there, Cook County does a blood test, follicle, and UA upon admission. Polygraph prehire, and when you get assigned to your TO. Once you make it on your own the only test is random UA's. He openly talks about cycles him and his fellow deputy's do.

----------


## shark333

is this dejavvvu. i swear this was just talked about . but oh well . maybe its just me. every department coast to coast , city.2 city ,agencie 2 agencie has there own standards until u go fed, gov, ins, immagration naturalization,the higher up the mo extensive the background will usually wiilrun , *and the more money they have at there disposal. its a catch 22.hope they like u and your in no matter what!

----------


## EQismypoise

IN DFW, TEXAS they def. dont because big Ronnie C is a reserve police officer for our fine city of Arlington!

----------


## Tbucket

Well most departments around the DFW area that I have had knowledge of obviously test for rec drugs and use the poly.....do yourself a favor and since the poly usually is a step that is closer to your final interview, do some casual talking at your physical agility test, especially if you are testing at a major department when they are running heats of canidates...you would be surprised at "who knows something from the inside" and other crap you can obtain...only believe half of what you hear, but it might give you a little heads up ...... as far as the poly, coming clean about rec drugs in your earlier days will only count against you if it comes down to you and another guy for the job, but the alternative would be lie and chance the deception being detected...I would recommend that you read the links that 'Hoe attached and make the decision on being upfront or take a chance...but you CAN beat a detector, if that is the route you choose...oh and one last thing about "routes' you take.....remember, if you fail (either on being not selected for the rec use admission or the poly failure if you try and decieve it), this failure will follow you, unless you plan on lying and taking further risks.....example, on most if not all Police apps, it will ask, "Have you applied at any other agencies, if so, which ones and when"....because you are applying for a Civil Servant position, departments almost never adhere to application privacy...meaning if you list, for example Dallas PD and that you applied on xx/xx/xxxx, they will most likely if you get far enough, contact that department and find out the status of your application....then use that infomation against you if they "smell" anything fishy about you...especially in an oral board,........trust me, answering,"what would you do if a bad guy was holding a knife to your partner's throat".....is a lot easier than, "tell us about your polygraph at Arlington PD"....just my 2 cents..........AND do cops use gear, aw yeah, but I think the % would be lower than most would guess

----------


## Slowhand

> Well most departments around the DFW area that I have had knowledge of obviously test for rec drugs and use the poly.....do yourself a favor and since the poly usually is a step that is closer to your final interview, do some casual talking at your physical agility test, especially if you are testing at a major department when they are running heats of canidates...you would be surprised at "who knows something from the inside" and other crap you can obtain...only believe half of what you hear, but it might give you a little heads up ...... as far as the poly, coming clean about rec drugs in your earlier days will only count against you if it comes down to you and another guy for the job, but the alternative would be lie and chance the deception being detected...I would recommend that you read the links that 'Hoe attached and make the decision on being upfront or take a chance...but you CAN beat a detector, if that is the route you choose...oh and one last thing about "routes' you take.....remember, if you fail (either on being not selected for the rec use admission or the poly failure if you try and decieve it), this failure will follow you, unless you plan on lying and taking further risks.....example, on most if not all Police apps, it will ask, "Have you applied at any other agencies, if so, which ones and when"....because you are applying for a Civil Servant position, departments almost never adhere to application privacy...meaning if you list, for example Dallas PD and that you applied on xx/xx/xxxx, they will most likely if you get far enough, contact that department and find out the status of your application....then use that infomation against you if they "smell" anything fishy about you...especially in an oral board,........trust me, answering,"what would you do if a bad guy was holding a knife to your partner's throat".....is a lot easier than, "tell us about your polygraph at Arlington PD"....just my 2 cents..........AND do cops use gear, aw yeah, but I think the % would be lower than most would guess


 :BbAily:  good info

----------


## Buschlightcan

> Well most departments around the DFW area that I have had knowledge of obviously test for rec drugs and use the poly.....do yourself a favor and since the poly usually is a step that is closer to your final interview, do some casual talking at your physical agility test, especially if you are testing at a major department when they are running heats of canidates...you would be surprised at "who knows something from the inside" and other crap you can obtain...only believe half of what you hear, but it might give you a little heads up ...... as far as the poly, coming clean about rec drugs in your earlier days will only count against you if it comes down to you and another guy for the job, but the alternative would be lie and chance the deception being detected...I would recommend that you read the links that 'Hoe attached and make the decision on being upfront or take a chance...but you CAN beat a detector, if that is the route you choose...oh and one last thing about "routes' you take.....remember, if you fail (either on being not selected for the rec use admission or the poly failure if you try and decieve it), this failure will follow you, unless you plan on lying and taking further risks.....example, on most if not all Police apps, it will ask, "Have you applied at any other agencies, if so, which ones and when"....because you are applying for a Civil Servant position, departments almost never adhere to application privacy...meaning if you list, for example Dallas PD and that you applied on xx/xx/xxxx, they will most likely if you get far enough, contact that department and find out the status of your application....then use that infomation against you if they "smell" anything fishy about you...especially in an oral board,........trust me, answering,"what would you do if a bad guy was holding a knife to your partner's throat".....is a lot easier than, "tell us about your polygraph at Arlington PD"....just my 2 cents..........AND do cops use gear, aw yeah, but I think the % would be lower than most would guess


Thank You for the info, bro.

----------


## southmadejd

I am not sure if this response will be a little bit redundant but in Atlanta there are certain surrounding cities that do and others that don't. The Doraville police department said they were going to start testing for steroids but a lot of the stations that say they test for steroids usually don't. Here is why....anybody that has ever worked for any governement position probably knows that the government goes to the lowest bidder. The government doesn't want to spend more money than they have to. A pretty good drug test to test for the 3 major drug groups(opiates, marijuana, cocaine) cost about $50 a person. A steroid test costs as much as $100 a person. It is too expensive to run on everyone that applies for a position in the Police Force. So I would feel pretty confident in taking one.

----------


## juicehoe

Depends on the department. If your with a large city or county then they more likely to test for steroids then say some back woods PD. Plus your drug test is normally done with your medical exam which is towards the end of the hiring process. Hence they dont have to do a ton of testing since they weeded out people already in the process. 
Note: your not out of the woods once you become a cop. Most i know of use a random testing system throughout your time on the force. You might not get tested for years... then again you might be tested several times in a row. I rather go to a HRT clinic and get a script. Just make sure you report it to your supervisors




> I am not sure if this response will be a little bit redundant but in Atlanta there are certain surrounding cities that do and others that don't. The Doraville police department said they were going to start testing for steroids but a lot of the stations that say they test for steroids usually don't. Here is why....anybody that has ever worked for any governement position probably knows that the government goes to the lowest bidder. The government doesn't want to spend more money than they have to. A pretty good drug test to test for the 3 major drug groups(opiates, marijuana, cocaine) cost about $50 a person. A steroid test costs as much as $100 a person. It is too expensive to run on everyone that applies for a position in the Police Force. So I would feel pretty confident in taking one.

----------


## bigdog81

marj, cocaine, meth, are the majors... its costs to much to the department to test for roids...
this info came from a reliable source on a force.

----------


## powerinabottle1300

A really close friend of mine is a cop and in fact the one who turned me on to gear. They never tested him in PA. It is so noticable too, he needed all new uniforms twice.

----------

